# '98 740i Car won't crank



## f1racer8292 (Aug 2, 2009)

So here is what happened. A couple months ago, we started having problems with the battery. It constantly discharged, and I think that ruined the battery. Then none of the electricals worked. The battery went flat for about 3 months, and never been driven. Now we replaced it with a brand new battery from the BMW dealer. Now all the electricals are working, and alarms are working. we insert the key and we are able to put the car into position one. but when we try to turn on the car, it doesn't even crank. there is no clicking sounds or anything. we tried constantly.. and nothing. We even re activated the key, and still nothing. What's wrong with it!?!?!?!?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Do the dash lights dim when you attempt to start? All fuses good?

jake


----------



## f1racer8292 (Aug 2, 2009)

thank you for your response. none of the lights dim, and we checked the fuses under the hood, and in the trunk and they looked all good. but the dashlights do not dim at all. we put the car into position 1 (ignitiion) but when we turn the key to start the engine, it just does nothing. no noises, nothing dims.... its really weird....


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

No noises or dimming suggests the starter is not getting power. Could be a problem with your ignition switch, or EWS system. You'll need a BMW scanner to figure this one out quickly. If you have a lift you could test the wires leading to the starter to see if its getting 12 when you try to crank it.


----------



## f1racer8292 (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah i was thinking it was the ews system too, because the battery was out for so long, but the only reason that keeps me from thinking that is that I was able to reinitiate the key. it could be the ignition, but if it was the ignition, would i be able to turn my key to position 1 successfully? because mine does. where is the starter located and where are the wires where we can test it? Plus, I was thinking about getting an OBD tester, but i don't know if a '98 740I has OBD or OBD II


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

Your car has OBD2, a standard scanner may not be helpfull here as I doubt its an engine fault causing your issue. Look up the "peak" bmw tool its only about $100 and will give you BMW specific codes. If the ignition switch failed, you could still turn the key but it may not send the crank signal. Normally there would be other electrical problems (try opening your sunvisor and turning on the vanity lights, if strange problems happen thats a sign of a bad ignition switch surprisingly enough). The starter is not easy to locate, youll have to look where the flywheel is, and search near there. Im sure someone has posted a picture of it just do a quick search of the site.


----------



## f1racer8292 (Aug 2, 2009)

so the starter should be under the car right? i guess I'll get a voltage checker. and try to find that starter.I'm hoping its not the starter its self because its $$$$$$$


----------



## f1racer8292 (Aug 2, 2009)

well i just checked the vanity lights dash lights reading lights etc. they all work :/.
Maybe it is the starter or the wiring.I gues I'll do more research on that now


----------

